# fragen zu Linux RedHat



## GErD (1. Mai 2003)

hi,
ich hab mir jetzt RedHat 8 auf meinen PC installiert. hab nur mal ein paar Fragen.
Wie kann ich bei KDE im Startmenü einen neuen Ordner anlegen?
Kann ich den Befehl 'htmlview' so machen, das es Konquerer startet statt Mozilla?

thx


----------



## Christian Fein (1. Mai 2003)

Rechts aufs KDE Menu klicken ->
Menu editor starten -> editieren.

Ebenso kannst du Menupunkte unmschreiben


----------



## GErD (1. Mai 2003)

thank you very much


----------

